# Pics of my moba



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Here are a few pics of my moba. My camera does not capture the color but these fish are purple.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow is that nice. I love your rockwork. Im big on rockwork and yours is nice. I swear im not stealing your setup but when my black sand arrives and i get the courage to paint the background (i have it all ready but am afraid lol) it will look almost the same as yours. I guess like minded people think the same.


----------



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks. i love working with different rock. the rockwork, in my opinion can be just as important as the fish you are keeping.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

i agree about the rockwork. Sweet setup.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW, sweet set up. 8) 
What size of tank is that?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

The look beautiful - thank you for posting pics :thumb:


----------



## bigdawg1 (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks. it is a 210 gallon.



Izzydawg said:


> WOW, sweet set up. 8)
> What size of tank is that?


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking setup man... :thumb:


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can hardly wait for my fish to get that big too.


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

fantastic


----------

